# SRAM shifters Apex-Force.. much difference?



## new2rd

Ok, so the other week I tried a bike with Force shifters and comparing them to my Apex I really couldn't notice much, if anything my Apex shifters felt better.

Is this normal or is the inside camming different making the throws shorter? I also need to get my hands on some RED shifters to see zero loss on the RD. 

I'm asking because my only complaint with my current Apex shifters is the long movement especially on the double tap downshift. I find the long movement to sometimes be too much when lazy, distracted, or fatigued. It sucks accidentally upshifting because I didn't move it enough. 

Also, any word on the zero loss getting added to Force for 2013 models (right shifter)?


----------



## cxwrench

have you looked at the SRAM site? it explains everything very nicely. i haven't heard anything about new parts other than Red, but i'll bet that something happens w/ Force or Rival or both sometime during 2012...


----------



## RC28

Force, Rival and Apex shifters are functionally identical. 

I've had all three. Liked them all equally.


----------



## new2rd

That's what I figured. I'm going to wait awhile to see if SRAM trickles down the right shifter zero loss from Red


----------



## robdamanii

I doubt you'll see Zero Loss rear on anything but Red.

It removes some of the incentive to buy the top tier.


----------



## new2rd

That makes sense since the weight saving's isn't much. I'll still wait to see what SRAM announces for the new Force line-up. Did you switch to RED?


----------



## robdamanii

new2rd said:


> That makes sense since the weight saving's isn't much. I'll still wait to see what SRAM announces for the new Force line-up. Did you switch to RED?


I've been on Red for about 2 years now. 

I've got first gen Force on my 'cx bike.

I prefer the Red every day of the week.


----------



## new2rd

I'm sure. Just wish I had the extra $500 or so.


----------



## dndrich

*Force zero loss*

Doesn't the right shifter have zero loss in the Force trim line? They seem to indicate that on the SRAM website.


----------



## robdamanii

dndrich said:


> Doesn't the right shifter have zero loss in the Force trim line? They seem to indicate that on the SRAM website.


The left does, the right does not.


----------



## dndrich

*Subtle*

Well, I looked at the SRAM website, and it looks like you are right! Only the left shifter is the zero loss on Force trim line. Interesting.


----------



## RC28

Zero loss on the right shifter has been one of the main differences between Red and the rest and the lineup ever since Red came out back in 2008. Initially, so was zero loss on the left shifter but that trickled down.


----------



## dndrich

RC28 said:


> Zero loss on the right shifter has been one of the main differences between Red and the rest and the lineup ever since Red came out back in 2008. Initially, so was zero loss on the left shifter but that trickled down.


OK, that is also interesting. Today I took home for demo a Velogi bicycle. It has the Rival trim line. I had never used the SRAM shifters before. I don't have enough posts to start a new thread yet, and I hate to hijack this one...but...

I noticed the right shifter is actually terrific, even without zero loss. The left is interesting. Easy to shift, but it seems like I need to click twice each time I want to drop to the small chain ring. It seems odd that you cannot bypass the detent for trimming in the large chain ring, and have to click past it in order to drop into the smaller chain ring. My Shimano 6700 on my current bike does not require that on my compact double. Am I doing it wrong? I only got to ride it for about 20 minutes this afternoon, and plan to go out on a longer ride this week for the true demo.


----------



## cxwrench

just push it farther. you don't have to 'push' twice.


----------



## RC28

What CX said...push the lever farther and it will go past the trim click.

And yes, the right shifting is good without the zero loss, but it's really good with it.


----------



## dndrich

cxwrench said:


> just push it farther. you don't have to 'push' twice.


OK, must have been lack of experience by me. I just couldn't get it to drop that way, but I will give it a try. So, when fully past the trim detent on the big chain ring, I can drop to the small chain ring with just a longer push?


----------



## dndrich

RC28 said:


> What CX said...push the lever farther and it will go past the trim click.
> 
> And yes, the right shifting is good without the zero loss, but it's really good with it.


OK, nice to know. I am thinking of building the bike myself, and can get the whole Forte group from Total Cycling for under $1000 shipped. The Red group is much more expensive. I gotta draw the line somewhere! Looks like the Force trim line is pretty good though. I would be changing from Shimano, but I find the 6700 Shimano is just not that smooth. I think when they went to the internal cabling they just haven't quite engineered that well enough yet.


----------



## dndrich

cxwrench said:


> just push it farther. you don't have to 'push' twice.


OK, took the demo out again today, and I can shift the left shifter to the small chain ring with a single push. Figured it out. Works well, actually.


----------

